# MonStar's Journal: P/RR/S for Life!



## M.J.H. (Jun 13, 2005)

I strayed from P/RR/S again and this is going to be the last time. I'm back on P/RR/S to stay this time around. I absolutely love this program and lately its been more enjoying than any kind of workouts I have done in a long time. I'm going to stick to this for at least a couple of months. My binging lately has started to get the best of me. And I can't let that happen, so I need some support from you guys to stick it out and stop binging for good. 

Last night I went to a Chinese buffet with my girlfriend (whos 95 lbs. with abs, ridiculous metabolism) and stuffed myself like crazy. I really need to steer clear of these Chinese buffets. For someone like me who can handle a LOT of food in one sitting, its not the best idea. 

Anyway, I need your support guys. I know this is like my 5th journal in the past 2 weeks. You guys don't need to remind me.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 13, 2005)

*P/RR/S Cycle 1 | Power Week*
Monday; 6-13-2005​
*Back* 

*Bentover Rows:*

295 x 6
295 x 5
295 x 5

Alternated on these doing underhand and overhand grip. So far I think I like the underhand grip bentover rows more. 

*CG Cable Pulldowns:*

250 x 4
220 x 6
220 x 6

*Hammer Strength Iso-Rows:*

285 x 7
375 x 4

Started off with 6 plates for 7, then 8 plates for 4. I feel very strong in this exercise so I'm going to keep bumping the weight up and up each power week. 

*Crossbench DB Pullovers:*

95 x 6
*110 x 5!*

Really nice PR today on pullovers, this is more weight than I have done EVER, and I felt very strong doing these today. Really hit my lats and serratus hard with the 110 lbs. DB. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk, 25mg ephedrine, 25mcg T3 
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade + 5g creatine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk 
*Meal 1:* whole-wheat turkey sandwich
*Meal 2:* 1/2 whole-wheat peanut butter sandwich
*Meal 3:* whole-wheat turkey sandwich
*Meal 4:* 1 bag of peanuts 
*Meal 5:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich, cantaloupe 
*Meal 6:* chicken noodle soup 

Sleep: 6.5 hours.  Woke up for absolutely no reason at all. 

Weight: 218.5 lbs.  Way up from yesterday, I know for sure I'm holding a lot of water right now.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 13, 2005)

I am convinced...........you are a full blown retard.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 13, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Anyway, I need your support guys. I know this is like my 5th journal in the past 2 weeks. You guys don't need to remind me.


I never understood why every single journal you make you always say not to remind you that you've binged, started new journals, and basically failed in everyway imaginable.

I have believed in you, wanted you to succeed but that is just not a possibility anymore.

Your like a two year old with this crap, and clearly over the past year, nothing has changed, infact your binging has probably gotten worse. 

So I, like P-funk, am also convinced..


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 13, 2005)

*Patrick:* Thanks for support, bro.  

*soxmuscle:* Hey bro, you know honestly you're absolutely right. My binging goes in phases, though, to tell you the truth. Sometimes I'll binge as much as 2-3x a week. And other times its once every 2 weeks. And with my binging fluctuating my bodyfat % fluctuates as well. When I am binging less frequently my bodyfat % will drop substantially no matter how much clean food I'm eating, and when I'm binging on a regular basis obviously my bodyfat % climbs higher and higher. For example today I woke up and couldn't see my abs in the mirror at all, for the most part. Which makes it obvious that I have been binging on a regular basis lately. Slipping, letting myself get out of control. 

In the past year I would say my binging is about the same. No better, or worse. I don't binge anymore often or anymore intensely now than I have in the past. I still eat until I feel sick, and then continue eating. My strength now is actually down some from what it used to be on some exercises. Back when I was doing M1T on a regular basis my strength was going through the roof. I remember doing 405 lbs. bentover rows at one point, which I can't even fathom doing now. Although on some exercises like flat DB presses I know for sure I'm stronger now than I have been in the past. Kind of frustrates me to an extent. Of course, the day after a binge I'm a bit stronger than usual. I guess because of the rapid influx of calories.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey Mike, you know I've spoken my piece before... so I won't repeat.

That said, to everyone else, why get hostile?  Mike is just being Mike.  He is one of the politest guys on this forum.  If he wants to start a new journal every two days or so, so the hell what?

Like NT said in his 'last' journal, if he didn't create a new journal every week or so, then I would be worried .


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 13, 2005)

Big movers there Brother Mike, solid w/o!!! I'll be here for your ride, youv'e got my support!!!


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey MonStar.  I see you are still lifting approximately 3.7 times as much weight as virtually anyone else I see lifting.  Keep up the good work!

WRT to binging tendencies, I am developing some new insight into my problem that might help you some.  I have noticed that regardless of what appetite suppressants are employed once I drop down to a typical dieting calorie level (2500-3500 for example or lower heaven forbid), I get binging thoughts all over again.  It wouldn't be long before I actually acted on them and lost control and regained my tendency.  

So like you have, I tend to use supplements (AAS etc) that partition calories or that simply boost metabolism (T3 etc).  I lift as frequently as I can recover from and with as much volume as I can tolerate and progress on and use EPOC etc blah blah to increase metabolism.  

What I have realized is that the situation is completely different when I employ quite significant amounts of cardiovascular work or generalized physical activity into my daily routine when I can.  I can create a very large caloric deficit and have few if any thoughts that might lead me to binging.  The key is I go ahead and eat plenty of food to reach satiety (4000-6000 calories per day for me).  I use the lower end for cutting and the higher end for maintenance work.  With that amount of food applied consistently day in/day out for months at a time, I pretty much eliminated my tendency to binge all together.  At some point if you consistently eat enough calories, I think you can get enough satiety to perhaps even eliminate your problem.  To date, I know of no other long-term permanent solution to rid oneself of the thoughts.  But you need to either be able to partition the calories well enough not to be an unhealthy fatass or simply burn so darn many, you can't gain weight.

IIRC, you have mentioned that you do dislike doing cardio to some extent (I have sure been there).  But if you can find something you enjoy enough, you can burn a lot of calories that way without stressing your joints/recovery as much as you would if you were just lifting etc.  The feeling of endophin rush and general cardio fitness can get quite addicting (in a good way).  

Hopefully this may help you some.  As for me, this all is and will be a work in progress for quite some time.  I am certainly willing to entertain any other means of getting rid of the BED you may know of that are long term.  It just usually doesn't get that much more direct than flat out eliminating the physiological cause of the problem (insufficient calories).


----------



## PreMier (Jun 13, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Jake:* I don't think you're bigger bro, lol, but you can tell yourself that.


Im like 3lbs lighter than you, same bf% and 2inches shorter, just for reference.  Your definately stronger than me though.  Better keep training or I'll catch ya there too lol


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im like 3lbs lighter than you, same bf% and 2inches shorter, just for reference.  Your definately stronger than me though.  Better keep training or I'll catch ya there too lol



Holy Fuck you are 215.... when the fuck did you get up there?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Mike, good luck with this journal. But you better stick with it or your going to keep doing Power week over and over everytime you come back. Let's get into RR week  Seriously, good luck.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 14, 2005)

Heya man thats a killer w/o!!  Told ya you would enjoy the power week LOL.

As for all the people bashing mike...man just fuck off let the man do what ever the hell he wants.  If you don't like it why the hell do you guys even come in and post.  You say the sam shit day in and day out.  We have all read it so just stop posting in here....whats it matter if mike starts a new journal every day?  Just breeze past it and go to the other journals you read.  

Mike you know me and you are very similar with out eating habbits.  I noticed that since day one and I do the same shit you do.  You know I'm always following your workouts....just keep training hard and in the end it works out.  Keep them workouts coming.  And shit next time you switch journals throw me a link...these things don't stay at the top for long with everyone else posting theres lol.

BTW killer b/o rows!!  I wish I could move that kind of weight!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 14, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I still eat until I feel sick, and then continue eating.




I think you need to honestly assess the reason for this, and then you'll be able to resolve the problem.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 14, 2005)

*JerseyDevil:* Hey bro, I have never understood why some people get so bent out of shape about me creating journals. I think part of the reason it frustrates some people though is because each time I create a journal I always say "I am going to keep this journal for a long time." And then I never end up keeping for long at all. But anyway, thanks for the continued support, I definitely appreciate it. 

*Archangel:* Thanks bro I really appreciate the kind words, not many people have been as supportive as you have lately. Again, thank you.  

*Cardinal:* Thanks for stopping by man, I always enjoy reading your posts. With regard to my binging, I honestly haven't been able to pin point it to one specific reason why. I feel like part of me just gets bored, and I end up wanting to just overeat on junkfood. I completely look at food the wrong way, instead of looking at is as fuel for my body---I look at it almost like a drug. When I binge its almost like getting drunk with alcohol, but on food. I eat and eat and eat and somehow, that makes me feel better. 

I'm not stressed out anymore, I'm not bored anymore, etc. When I read the book I have on how to stop binge eating, its honestly right on the money. The reasons, etc. are very helpful. The problem that I have is I think to myself, "should I binge?" And think about some way to justify binging---in my head I'll say "I'm going to stop binging for good tomorrow so I might as well have one last feast." Makes no sense I know. I am going to do everything I can though this time around to stop my binging for good. 

*Jake:* Whatever you say bro. 

*IainDaniel:* Maybe he's been binging, like me. 

*Rocco:* Thanks man, and I agree with you completely. That when I stray from P/RR/S then come back I end up doing power week over and over again. Not the best idea, obviously. Thanks again for the support. 

*DeadBolt:* Awesome post man, thanks so much for stating your opinion. I agree COMPLETELY, with what you're saying. And I'll also add that I couldn't give a sh*t less about the people who post negative crap in my journal. It doesn't even phase me at all. Obviously *something* I'm doing is working, because I have a better physique than 99% of people in every gym I work out in. Whether its a YMCA, Gold's Gym, Bally's Total Fitness, etc. I rarely see anyone with a good overall physique. And then there's me, who constantly binges and changes my program---yet I get asked for advice probably 3-4x a workout. Even today I almost had to be rude because some guy wanted to know how often and what I do for my shoulders, and wouldn't leave me alone about it, lol. 

*CaptainDeadlift:* Yeah I'm currently reading a self-help book on BED (Binge Eating Disorder) and it's really proving to be very insightful. Hopefully I'll be able to weed out these binges and start making some real solid progress.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 14, 2005)

*P/RR/S Cycle 1 | Power Week*
Tuesday; 6-14-2005​
*Shoulders* 

*Seated DB Presses:*

85's x 8
95's x 6
*100's x 4!*

Nice PR here today, had a guy help me with the first rep and then after that I was fine. Ended up hitting the 100's for 4, not too bad at all. 

*Upright Rows:*

135 x 7
155 x 5
155 x 5

*One-Arm DB Lateral Raises:*

50 x 6/6 
55 x 4/4

Went real heavy on these today, used a 50 then a 55 lbs. DB and used a little momentum to get each rep. Nothing too extreme, though. 

*DB Shrugs:* 

115's x 6 
130's x 4
130's x 4 

My grip was my weakpoint here today in shrugs. Whatever. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk, 25mg ephedrine, 25mcg T3 
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade + 5g creatine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk 
*Meal 1:* tuna wrap 
*Meal 2:* 1/2 whole-wheat peanut butter sandwich
*Meal 3:* 2 scoops of weight-gainer + 1 pint of skim milk
*Meal 4:* 1% cottage cheese + yogurt
*Meal 5:* 2 grilled chicken soft tacos 
*Meal 6:* 4% cottage cheese + grapes, cantaloupe  

Took in a good amount of protein today, 300g or so. 

Sleep: 7 hours. 

Weight: 214.5 lbs. Down 4 lbs. since yesterday, not too bad at all, honestly.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 14, 2005)

didnt you just have a shoulder day on saturday?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 14, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* Yeah, I did actually. But I couldn't think of a split for P/RR/S so I ended up deciding on: 

1. Back
2. Shoulders
3. Rest
4. Chest 
5. Arms
6. Rest

I can't decide which order to do chest and arms. I'm either going to do chest on day 4 and arms on day 5 or arms on day 4 and chest on day 5, I still can't decide.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2005)

Solid w/o there Brother MonStar, awesome Presses!!! I would do Chest first, but thats just me!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2005)

Solid w/o there Brother MonStar, awesome Presses!!! I would do Chest first, but thats just me!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 14, 2005)

Solid w/o there Brother MonStar, awesome Presses!!! I would do Chest first, but thats just me!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid w/o there Brother MonStar, awesome Presses!!! I would do Chest first, but thats just me!!!


Damn arch you must have really liked that w/o to post 3 times    

Solid lookin w/o there bud!  Awsome PR on MP!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 15, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I can't decide which order to do chest and arms. I'm either going to do chest on day 4 and arms on day 5 or arms on day 4 and chest on day 5, I still can't decide.



Chest before arms.  How can you bench when your arms are recovering?


----------



## sara (Jun 15, 2005)

You never give up trying  
Many people fail once, twice and they would just give up 
Good luck Mike


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 15, 2005)

*Archangel:* I am probably going to do chest first, honestly. I'm not sure yet because the way I see it either I am going to beat up on my front delts or beat up on my triceps. So either way I'm going to pretty much be hitting both. If I do arms first the day after arms when I do my chest, my pressing movements are going to be a bit weaker. But if I do chest first, it will be 48 hours after my shoulder day so my front delts will probably be a little sore. So basically either way I'm sh*t outta' luck. 

*DeadBolt:* Hey man, thanks for the support. I was really happy throwing around the 100's on seated DB presses---nice PR there for me. Hopefully my next power week I'll get the 100's for a few more reps. 

*CaptainDeadlift:* I agree, bro. The thing is though on day 2 I hit shoulders, then day 4 chest seems like my rotator cuffs and/or front delts might still be a little weak. Thats the only reason I was thinking about doing arms first. But honestly it does make more sense doing chest before arms. Larger bodyparts before smaller ones, etc. 

*sara:* Hey there, thanks for stopping by. Nice to see a new face here in my journal. I definitely don't stop trying, that's for sure. No matter how many times I binge I always start the next day and tell myself that I'm not going to do that again, etc.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 15, 2005)

*P/RR/S Cycle 1 | Power Week*
Wednesday; 6-15-2005​
*Rest* 

*Cardio:*

10 minutes of interval training on the treadmill; alternating 1-minute of walking at 3.4 MPH  with 1-minute of running 10.6 MPH. Even though this is only 10 minutes, I am completely winded afterwards. 

*Rope Cable Crunches:*

150 x 20
150 x 20

Two quick sets of abs here today. Just trying to fit my abs somewhere into this routine. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + 2% milk, 25mg ephedrine, 25mcg T3 
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + 2% milk 
*Meal 1:* 1/2 whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich 
*Meal 2:* 2 scoops weight-gainer + 1 pint of skim milk
*Meal 3:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 4:* 1% cottage cheese + yogurt 
*Meal 5:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 6:* peanut butter
*Meal 7:* grilled chicken soft taco 

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Weight: 214 lbs. Down a little, not too bad.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 15, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> No matter how many times I binge I always start the next day and tell myself that I'm not going to do that again, etc.


...but its not working?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 15, 2005)

> 1. Back
> 2. Shoulders
> 3. Rest
> 4. Chest
> ...



If i were in your shoes, i'd do

Chest
Legs
Rest
Back
Arms
Shoulders
Rest

I added legs there because i dont know why u didnt add them?

By the way, you're stronger than you look by looking at your numbers.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 15, 2005)

He doesn't work out his legs anymore.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 15, 2005)

*soxmuscle:* No, its not working. And to be honest I have been thinking about binging all day today! I guess because I have been fighting with the girlfriend, and stressed at work, and of course my office has a huge cake sitting there that no one is eating. And its right in front of my face, lol. 

*shiznit:* After working legs for a years now, I decided to give my lower back and knees a rest. I haven't worked them for about 2 months now. And let me tell you I feel great not working them, lol. I used to dread training legs in the gym, for whatever reason. Now that I'm not training them I feel great. That's funny you say that I'm stronger than I look, I usually hear that in the gym all the time. Especially back when I was deadlifting in the low 600's.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

Just keep at it, thats the important thing!!! I hear ya, either way somethins HAMMERED, so best of luck in whatever you decide!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2005)

Archie nailed it...either way something is always sore LOL.  I think if you just stick to the order of body parts for a bit you will adjust.  Its really hard to not have one body part get in the way of working anothher.  Just gotta train sore sometimes LOL.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 16, 2005)

*Archangel:* I agree man, no matter what my split is generally for the most part I always progress---for some reason. If I don't hit at least 1 new PR per week I'm dissapointed. Obviously I can't expect to progress on all my lifts, all the time, but I do the best I can.  

*DeadBolt:* You're absolutely right bro, 100%. I used to be anal about overworking certain bodyparts, but anymore I don't even think twice about it. I know that sometimes I am going to end up overdoing it---but I just have to adjust. When I pair up back and then shoulders/traps the next day for example, I know I'm hitting traps pretty much on both days. But whatever. When I did chest today, I know I beat up my triceps, so tomorrow I'm going to go to train arms and I'm sure I'll be feeling the DOMS from today's workout. Oh well.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 16, 2005)

*P/RR/S Cycle 1 | Power Week*
Thursday; 6-16-2005​
*Chest* 

*Flat DB Presses:*

115's x 7
*135 x 3!*
115's x 7

Very nice PR here today for flat DB presses, hit the 135's for a triple, not too shabby at all. I was pretty impressed, and I think a few of the other guys around me at the gym were, too, lol. 

*Hammer Strength Iso-Bench Presses:*

240 x 6
280 x 4
240 x 5

Not too bad here today, worked up to 3 plates per side for 4. I'm still getting used to Hammer Strength. 

*Flat DB Flyes:* 

65's x 7
70's x 6
70's x 5

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk, 25mg ephedrine, 25mcg T3 
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk 
*Meal 1:* oatmeal + 1 scoop of whey protein + peanut butter 
*Meal 2:* 2 scoops weight-gainer + 1 pint of skim milk
*Meal 3:* whole-wheat tuna sandwich
*Meal 4:* 1% cottage cheese + yogurt 
*Meal 5:* tuna wrap
*Meal 6:* 1/2 whole-wheat peanut butter sandwich
*Meal 7:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich

Good amount of protein today, ended up with roughly 280-290g or so today, not too shabby. 

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Weight: 214.5 lbs. Up slightly from yesterday, whatever.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 16, 2005)

Awesome PR on the DB Presses. Question, you throw these up yourself or do you have a spotter.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 16, 2005)

Ditto to blu....awsome work on the flat press my man!!  Killer power there!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 16, 2005)

*bludevil:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by, appreciate the support. When I do flat DB presses I first stand up with the DB's and sit down, with them on my knees. Then I basically power clean them back as I lay back on the bench. I don't need a spotter at all to hoist up the 135's. Now when it comes to seated DB presses, I usually get a spotter to help me get the first rep with anything over the 90's. 

*DeadBolt:* Thanks bro, appreciate it. My gym has all the way up to the 140's so hopefully my next power week I'll be able to squeeze out a few reps with the 140's.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 17, 2005)

*P/RR/S Cycle 1 | Power Week*
Friday; 6-17-2005​
*Arms*

*Standing BB Curls:* 

95 x 8
115 x 6
125 x 4

Really need to work on my bringing up my strength on BB curls, for whatever reason I can just never make any kind of appreciable gains in strength. I have absolutely no idea why, either. 

*Skullcrushers:*

115 x 8
135 x 5
135 x 4

Nice sets of skulls here today, nothing too extraordinary. My elbows were aching a little today, not too bad, though. 

*Seated DB Hammer Curls:* 

60's x 7/7 
65's x 5/5 

*Seated French Presses:*

115 x 7
135 x 4

Finished up my arms today with some seated hammer curls and then some French presses, my arms were trashed. Good workout for the most part. 

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk, 25mg ephedrine, 25mcg T3 
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade + 5g creatine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk 
*Meal 1:* 1% cottage cheese + yogurt
*Meal 2:* 2 scoops weight-gainer + 1 pint of skim milk
*Meal 3:* whole-wheat tuna sandwich
*Meal 4:* tuna wrap 
*Meal 5:* 1/2 whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 6:* MRP bar
*Meal 7:* garden salad + grilled chicken + italian dressing
*Meal 8:* peanut butter

Took in around 300g of protein today, not too bad at all.  

Sleep: 8 hours. 

Weight: 213.5 lbs.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Holy Fuck you are 215.... when the fuck did you get up there?



No, Im a couple lbs lighter.  Usually around 210-213lbs.  Been here for the last few weeks.  Im training for strongman now, so I need to be as close to the line of the lower weight class as I can.


----------



## LauraMarie (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey Sexy!!!!  I'm registered on this site now!  Haha, but I guess you'll be switching over to the low-carb diet now?!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 18, 2005)

Last 2 w/o's where INCREDIBLE!!! HUGE movers, way to go!!!


----------

